# Did anyone at sea win Vernon's pools ?



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

I was in a syndicate of 14 on a Bank boat and we pitched up in Hong Kong roads to pay-off. Amongst the mail was our winnings from Vernon's which amounted to 90p each ! 
Happy days !!
Steve(Jester)(==D):sweat:


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

In the days when one had to be 21 years of age to gamble, three of us apprentices talked one of the lad's mother to send in a Littlewoods coupon for our first attempt at the football pools. On the Saturday we went off to Old Trafford to watch Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur - great game, Bobby Charlton, George Best, Terry Venables and Jimmy Greaves all in full flow! Checking the football results in a bar in the city centre after the game, I reckoned that we had enough points on our Litplan to celebrate. Our winnings actually totalled what each of us spent alone on beer that night!


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Steven Lamb said:


> I was in a syndicate of 14 on a Bank boat and we pitched up in Hong Kong roads to pay-off. Amongst the mail was our winnings from Vernon's which amounted to 90p each !
> Happy days !!
> Steve(Jester)(==D):sweat:




Pools/etc etc
Tried and tried and tried. In the sixties became an agent for Vernons also Littlwoods aboard ships I sailed on and my own entry was covered by commision earned (2/6 in the £ ) Still didnt win anything over three figures in many years. Being me didnt stop but lottery took over. My last job was in Libya and ten of us had a syndicate in the nineties and are still doing it even though I retired fifteen years ago, couple dropped out but no big wins,plenty of tenners occasionally. BUT YOU MUST BE IN IT TO WIN so they say. Stuart


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

vectiscol said:


> In the days when one had to be 21 years of age to gamble, three of us apprentices talked one of the lad's mother to send in a Littlewoods coupon for our first attempt at the football pools. On the Saturday we went off to Old Trafford to watch Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur - great game, Bobby Charlton, George Best, Terry Venables and Jimmy Greaves all in full flow! Checking the football results in a bar in the city centre after the game, I reckoned that we had enough points on our Litplan to celebrate. Our winnings actually totalled what each of us spent alone on beer that night!


"Vect"
I was probably @ that match being ardent Man U fan ! Best was something else. Use stand in the "p.....g rain" on the Scoreboard End
Memorable days !(Thumb)


----------



## mansa233 (May 30, 2007)

On Shaw Savill's Mayfield a syndicate won enough to give us about 250 quid each - that was in around 1979. I well remember the wait between knowing that our ticket was a winner and finding out how many other winners there were out there.

But I think I heard of a Hadley ship that won enough for the whole lot of them to quit working.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I never forget on my first trip, we were off the Jap coast and were called by another UK ship. Up to 512.

He called me on 512 and sent _"vernons?"_

I looked at my chief R/O and said "what?"....


Ha ha!


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Catering Staff syndicate, on Stuart Prince around 69 we won £650 each.

Ray


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Royal Mail Liner "Amazon" we had a syndicate. Chief and 2nd R/O's refused to join. We won about £500 which was divided amongst 29 of us. We were one point off £66000 - a lot of money in 1968. I had just enough money to buy another radio. My own one being nicked in Montevideo.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well we heard the results, we had a party fitting for a first dividend win, then on Sunday we heard that just about every one in the UK had the same. Our share didn't even pay for a packet of crisps let alone the booze. Gave up after that.
C'est la vie !


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

I did a plan once when I was on leave and my dad told me on sat night that I had 24 points and then dropped the bombshell that the main prize was 84 pounds, sailed before the cheque arrived, so never got to see it or the dosh 
but saw my dads new suit and my mam's winter coat when I got back home
Tony


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

I signed on a ship as I walked up the gangplank a representaive of a sydicate of 5 walked ashore to post the Coupon. That was a Wednesday, on the Saturday that week on our way to Sidon/Banias they check their numbers and had the jackpot £45K between the five. A great day for Verons and a great day for the 5 In the sydicate. That was back in the 60's.


----------



## Richard Culligan (Jun 20, 2011)

I was on the Araluen (Trinders) where we had a syndicate. We arrived at Halifax, NS and no sub was allowed but we in the syndicate had had a win and the agent was there dockside with our winnings. So some of us had a good night out!!

Richard (R846959)


----------



## Criffh (Feb 27, 2006)

I've still got my one and only Vernons cheque, received in 1984 while I was on MV Benvorlich. Must have been well off in those days, because I didn't bother to cash it! My winnings amounted to the princely sum of 35p.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Eddie Krause carpenter on Clan Sutherland won twice,I celebrated the second win with him...good old Eddie


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

On " Bengloe" mid 70,s we had a first divi of £39,340 shared among 15 catering & engineroom ratings.First thing was.the old man cut our beer down to 2 per day.although we didn,t have the money till the UK.We requested no publicity but the old man informed Ben Line in Edinburgh and one of the staff in the offices husband was a Daily Express reporter.We were met in London by the Daily Express reporter and photographer. Trip before we won £840. Benglow was always a lucky ship.as later a lecky also had a good win.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

T&J Harrison's Novelist (1974? 1976? - can't remember): We had a syndicate on Vernon's - the Dandy one from the choice offered via Mimco. Won £17,000, split 16 ways to get about £1,060 apiece - loadsamoney then. I remember most of the syndicate crowding out the small radioroom just aft of the bridge when the Wednesday QTC from Vernon's came through - and the accompanying threats of violence if I was proved to have been making it up. The telegram said "Dandy plan wins Dandy prize." The new nav cadet hadn't joined because the chippie told him it was a waste of money.... but we each gave him something like £25.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Burned Toast said:


> Catering Staff syndicate, on Stuart Prince around 69 we won £650 each.
> 
> Ray


Ray, that sounds like a good win. any idea what one could get for your 650 quid in 1969?
Mick S


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Mick Spear said:


> Ray, that sounds like a good win. any idea what one could get for your 650 quid in 1969?
> Mick S


an apprentice for two years


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

still trying


----------

